# Cyanoacrylate v Melamine polish



## johnny5 (30 Jul 2013)

Been using friction polish and wax as a finish up until now on my pens and wine bottle stoppers.
I know wax finish will dull when the pens/toppers are used regularly, so I am going to try a high gloss finish to my pens
Any one with experience of Bolgers Melamine polish as opposed to CA glue as a hard wearing finish to pens.
any advice please on the best way to apply either finish 
john


----------



## chipmunk (31 Jul 2013)

Hi John,
For the CA/BLO finish take a look at this video of Russ Fairfield...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54VkKcFRSWQ

I am a bit sceptical about the shellac/melamine blend in that polish from Bolgers - no idea what the shellac is doing in there other than acting as a dye. Unless you've bought the stuff already I'd be tempted to just stick to normal melamine lacquer from a reputable finish supplier such as Chestnut.

Here's Mark Raby telling you how to apply melamine lacquer (Record/Mylands in this case) but the method is still the same and should work for your Bolgers stuff too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76z25Ej63tU&list=UU5Ie4zM7y_Wnb3DadtUUE9g&index=6 

HTH
Jon


----------



## marcros (31 Jul 2013)

what about using something like renaissance wax- that will be a lot harder and resist the fingermarks.


----------



## chipmunk (31 Jul 2013)

Hi Marcros,
Renaissance wax is certainly hard wearing when compared to other waxes mainly because of its higher melting point and could go over the top of melamine and CA/BLO to enhance them.

...but I'm not sure that it's really in the same class as these hard finishes and lacquers when it comes to longevity.

Jon


----------



## tekno.mage (31 Jul 2013)

Has anyone yet tried a hardwax oil like Osmo Top Oil on small shiny items like pens? I use it on the hairsticks, crochet hooks and other small items I make to good effect. I buff the finished items using a buffing wheel and white compound and on most woods (especially the harder close grained ones) it comes up to a good, hardwearing, water and finger-mark resistant shine. It also has the benefit of not looking like a plastic coating on top of the wood. The main disadvantage is how long the oil takes to fully cure. Although quick and easy to apply (apply with a brush then wipe off all excess with a cloth) each coat takes 24 hours to dry - so if you are looking to make and finish your item in a couple of hours it won't be suitable.


----------



## marcros (31 Jul 2013)

i used it on some turned tool handles. They were very similar in size and shape to a pen. It is the Chestnut one that I have. It looked nice, had a good shine and hardwearingness. I cant remember if i even buffed it- if i did it was with a simple cotton mop and no compound (I think i probably did buff them actually).

I agree with the drying time issues though.


----------



## chipmunk (31 Jul 2013)

The hardest wearing finish I know of is Rustins plastic coating.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/rustins-clear-plastic-coating-prod23018/

It's a two part finish, fast drying and pretty much indestructible.

HTH
Jon


----------



## johnny5 (31 Jul 2013)

My bolgers melamine arrived today,
will be using it tomorrow evening on a few pens and bottle stoppers.
must say though the rustins looks good 
we will see how it goes 
and when I learn how to downsize my pixels, I will put a few pictures on.


----------



## DavidBolger (1 Nov 2013)

Hi all, 

I know its a little late but I was recently informed of this discusion by a close friend.

Bolgers Melamine Polish is a melamine enriched french polish. It can be, and is used frequently, on small turnings such as pens. However, its not as durable as a Melamine Pre-Cat lacquer such as Chestnuts.

If you are looking at converting to a higher gloss friction polish a simple formula would be to add a small amount (around 5%) of pure tung or linseed oil to 95% french polish. The oil will aid the application and improve the flow. 

I hope that cleared up any confusion between the 2 melamine products


----------



## yorkshirepudding (2 Nov 2013)

No one has mentioned the CA finish. My wife uses it on her pens with great effect. The finish is high gloss and hard wearing, the only negative apart from the time spent, is the slightly plastic feel it gives. Try it and I doubt you will go back to polish.


----------



## EnErY (5 Nov 2013)

Its The Smell and the fumes it produces puts me well off a ca finish a decent finish can be achieved with speed eze from record Power or hut crystal wax from turners retreat. That's The only finish I use On pens And other Small items of course you must Apply sanding sealer first with both products Walter hall is The Expert on Ca finish as I say I don't like it personally but each to his own opinion Walter has A Book Out on Pen Finishes and pen making
Regards
Bill


----------

